# CAAD 10 5 - Canadian pricing?



## effersl (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi folks,

Thinking about jumping into road biking but not sure if LBS is quoting me on a fair price. US MSRP goes out the window for us Canadians so it's tough to gauge a deal.

LBS quoted $1650 including all taxes for CAAD 10 5 with free fitting and three year tune up service. This is with nothing else on top.

How does this compare to deals you guys are seeing out there?

Thanks!


----------



## Valleydude (Apr 16, 2011)

hey, that's not a bad deal. Where I live in Canada a Caad10 5 is $1599 plus tax no deals due to the way these bikes are selling. I'm getting ready to buy a Caad10 4, it's almost a pound and a half lighter and only $300 more. Around 17 pounds depending on sizing.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

the price is almost the same everywhere with cannondale.. canada or USA


----------



## effersl (Apr 22, 2011)

shotojs78 said:


> the price is almost the same everywhere with cannondale.. canada or USA


Really? I read about folks from USA being able to get CAAD10-5 for $1300 and CAAD10-3 for $1700-$1800!

List price in Canada for CAAD10-5 is roughly $1700 and CAAD10-3 is $2300!


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

effersl said:


> Really? I read about folks from USA being able to get CAAD10-5 for $1300 and CAAD10-3 for $1700-$1800!
> 
> List price in Canada for CAAD10-5 is roughly $1700 and CAAD10-3 is $2300!


it depends you can deal with the shop.. but the retail price is almost the same...


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

In the US CAAD10-5 MSRP is 1500, but can be had for less. In Canada, it seems the MSRP is 1600. I wouldn't pay anything more then MSRP.


----------

